# o/t Do you tip hairdressers?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to know if you tip hairdressers? I usually do but since moving to London i begrudge doing it as it costs so much down here as it is so just wanted to know if anybody else does? I have an appointment on Friday for my hair doing and a spray tan but i feel bad if i dont tip them but i feel like im paying over the top as it is anyway!


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

We usually pay more for stuff in London because overheads are higher and the costs must be passed on. I feel a bit screwed over at times too but it's what we get for having the world at our doorstep.

I always tip. I usually pay £70 for a haircut and leave a £10 tip. Amongst my friends that is the "norm".


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> We usually pay more for stuff in London because overheads are higher and the costs must be passed on. I feel a bit screwed over at times too but it's what we get for having the world at our doorstep.
> 
> I always tip. I usually pay £70 for a haircut and leave a £10 tip. Amongst my friends that is the "norm".


*£70 for a haircut? i pay £10.50 pmsl
and yes i tip my hairdresser.*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

When i went to shop to get mine done it depends on who did it..

But i have a girl who come to my home now and i give her a tip or i help her with comp stuff or printing stuff so we tip each other in a way ..lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it depends on the conversation, if they're really annoying then no, if they actually have a few brain sells then maybe depending what mood I'm in, I paid £13.50 for my last cut, I hate going to the hairdressers and have managed to find a place where u can just walk in and get it done


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *£70 for a haircut? i pay £10.50 pmsl
> and yes i tip my hairdresser.*


I'll just come live with you if that's ok 

I hate living in London about 50% of the time but that will be remedied once we move.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bloody hell £70 LOL thats alot of money, i pay £16 for a wash cut and blow dry and tip about £1 lmao but its not cos im tight its the amount most tip and i have 4 kids to pay for too  

i know what you mean about london being expensive tho as we went friday and we was near covent garden and a camping shop was double the price it is donw here and it was infact the same shop!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I do if i am happy with the cut!If not then i dont!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, yes i tip my hairdresser, she is lovely and i have been going to same place now for about 2 years, and infact i am having it done later on today.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

frags said:


> was near covent garden and a camping shop was double the price it is donw here and it was infact the same shop!!


No way!! I was in North Face on Friday  Ellis Brigham are the best. They even do a little doggy tent. Feckin' adorable.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

To be honest in the 4 1/2 years ive lived here i havent been happy with any of the hairdressers here! I always had the same hairdresser up north but i do struggle down here so thats another reason why i dont want to tip but i do as i feel bad if i leave without doing so but i only ever give £2 or so!

Its going to cost me over £80 on Friday and i feel that is enough without tips at the moment!

Ha ha me and Frags are the tightos!! Lol only joking i just feel that i would rather spend my money on other things! I dont get tips in my job so why should they???


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

I'm a hairdresser lol I really apricaite the tips  normally get 50p £1
, it pays for my parking /dinner for the day 
we charge 21.50 for a cut and blow


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> I'm a hairdresser lol I really apricaite the tips  normally get 50p £1
> , it pays for my parking /dinner for the day
> we charge 21.50 for a cut and blow


Lol i knew a hairdresser would come along! 

I appreciate that it pays for that but i wish that somebody would pay for my travel and dinner each day lol! 

But your hairdressers dont seem to charge that much compared to where i am anyway so then i wouldnt mind giving a tip but its when they charge over the top silly prices that i begrudge it


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm really lucky and my sister is a hairdresser so cuts are free and I tip £10 and she charges £10 for highlights and I tip £10 again but I only get it so cheap because I'm family 

In her salon its £45 for a cut and £110 for highlights which is outrageous!! 

On her days off though she does do hair at peoples houses which is a fraction of the cost, might be good to see if there is someone who does that in your area?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ive just booked me and the kids in for friday for our cuts  going back to my old area as the girl there cuts my hair lovely!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> ive just booked me and the kids in for friday for our cuts  going back to my old area as the girl there cuts my hair lovely!!


wish i could do that! It would take me 6 hours round trip plus 3 hours for the highlights! lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL thats a long trip!!!
my old HD is only about 15 mins drive and she said if i wash it before i go she will cut and finish it for £14 yaaaaaaaaay me lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL thats a long trip!!!
> my old HD is only about 15 mins drive and she said if i wash it before i go she will cut and finish it for £14 yaaaaaaaaay me lol


Thats good! All im having is a few highlights - no cut and its costing me over £60 then a spray tan so over £80 they will be getting off me! I think i will open a hairdressers! lol


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i do tip sometimes however i dont understand why we have/feel like we have to tip hairdressers? like kelly said no one tips me for doing my job so why should we tip someone for doing theirs? they get paid dont they?


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

I don't expect to get tipped, I can understand what your all on about , some of them prices are ridiculous , 63.50 is the most expensive thing we do . 
It the shampooers , jouinors that need the extra money , they work 40 hours a week for about 70 which is crap , but we all start somewhere.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

My last haircut/dye was £89 and thats leeds but the girl is really funky and I couldnt fault her at all! I never tip its their job, they choose to do that job for the wage. No one tips me, I get what I get and thats that maybe I am mean! x x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have short hair and my hair cut only cost a tenner. I tip £1.50. I tip EVERYONE!!! LOL. I tip taxis. I tip cafes. I tip restaurants. I tip delivery guys. I used to tip the dog groomer (My dog died in Feb.) I lived in the States for 6 years and it's rude not to tip. :001_tt2: So I am still in that mode lol. 
Jacqui


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

No, I agree with the comment about it being their job. And it costs enough as it is. Plus I pay by card so I don't seem like I am being tight fisted


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> I have short hair and my hair cut only cost a tenner. I tip £1.50. I tip EVERYONE!!! LOL. I tip taxis. I tip cafes. I tip restaurants. I tip delivery guys. I used to tip the dog groomer (My dog died in Feb.) I lived in the States for 6 years and it's rude not to tip. :001_tt2: So I am still in that mode lol.
> Jacqui


in the US isnt it a tip of 10%? i remember going to new york on a girlie holiday and my friend always tipped 10%


----------

